# Hello from "The Brain."



## fullpower

And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.



*But there membership was something like 35 people.  *

Your brilliance is very impressive.


----------



## Oddball

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


I normally go easy on the noobs, but this shit just makes me want to gorilla tape you to a picnic table and pour sugar water on you.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## JGalt

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.




Shoulda joined the MENSA forum instead. Your IQ is dropping 20 points every hour you're on here.


BTW: How's Pinky doin'? You need a new sidekick. You'll never take over the world with that idiot.

Edited to add: I should warn you. I just put some fresh glue traps out in my garage, so be careful.


----------



## fullpower

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But there membership was something like 35 people.  *
> 
> Your brilliance is very impressive.
Click to expand...


  Was I not being specific enough for you?  Granted, it wasn't exactly a MENSA forum.  But it was one for the brainiac types.  And that was around the number of their membership.


----------



## Crepitus

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


Wow, you've definitely come to the right spot.

Head on down to the basement, they'll get you all set up.


----------



## fullpower

Oddball said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally go easy on the noobs, but this shit just makes me want to gorilla tape you to a picnic table and pour sugar water on you.
Click to expand...


  I started a thread in the science section.  I wonder what you would make of it.  You don't have to believe what I said here.  I know your ego probably won't allow it.  So I will forgive you.


----------



## fullpower

JGalt said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda joined the MENSA forum instead. Your IQ is dropping 20 points every hour you're on here.
> 
> 
> BTW: How's Pinky doin'? You need a new sidekick. You'll never take over the world with that idiot.
> 
> Edited to add: I should warn you. I just put some fresh glue traps out in my garage, so be careful.
Click to expand...

 
  Maybe if I came here expecting to believe what people say my IQ would drop.


----------



## fullpower

Crepitus said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you've definitely come to the right spot.
> 
> Head on down to the basement, they'll get you all set up.
Click to expand...


  Strangely enough, that is just where I would expect this forum or any other to put somebody with half a brain.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Jackson

fullpower said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But there membership was something like 35 people.  *
> 
> Your brilliance is very impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was I not being specific enough for you?  Granted, it wasn't exactly a MENSA forum.  But it was one for the brainiac types.  And that was around the number of their membership.
Click to expand...

Fullpower, he's making fun of your use of the word THEIR!  Not there,

Unless you did what to say there as in the Mensa board, you punctuation was off.  It should have been, But there, (with the) THE membership was 35.

No one would have made a big deal about it if you hadn't  been such a braggart.


----------



## hjmick

fullpower said:


> But there membership was something like 35 people.



Did you mean "But their membership was something like 35 people"?

Or did you mean "But there membership was something like 35 people"?

If the former, you obviously erred. If the latter, you need to work on your punctuation as you're missing a comma between "there" and "membership". Either way, it's obvious you are not quite as smart as you think you are... not by half.


----------



## Jackson

hjmick said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there membership was something like 35 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean "But their membership was something like 35 people"?
> 
> Or did you mean "But there membership was something like 35 people"?
> 
> If the former, you obviously erred. If the latter, you need to work on your punctuation as you're missing a comma between "there" and "membership". Either way, it's obvious you are not quite as smart as you think you are... not by half.
Click to expand...

Your and my IQ must be astonishingly high to correct such brainy person!


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## captkaos

fullpower said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you've definitely come to the right spot.
> 
> Head on down to the basement, they'll get you all set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, that is just where I would expect this forum or any other to put somebody with half a brain.
Click to expand...


Well at least you admitted you only have half a brain, and wouldn't match wits with 35 people you thought were smarter than you. I like honesty you are welcome to my World, Mr. I should be on a Mensa site. Hate to tell you this but you are talking to yourself. Come back when you learn mathematics!


----------



## The Irish Ram

My teachers  wanted me to join MENSA after our third grade IQ test,  because I am smarter than you are.


----------



## hjmick

Jackson said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there membership was something like 35 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean "But their membership was something like 35 people"?
> 
> Or did you mean "But there membership was something like 35 people"?
> 
> If the former, you obviously erred. If the latter, you need to work on your punctuation as you're missing a comma between "there" and "membership". Either way, it's obvious you are not quite as smart as you think you are... not by half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your and my IQ must be astonishingly high to correct such brainy person!
Click to expand...


I've been told mine is above average, but you know how moms can be...


----------



## fullpower

Jackson said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But there membership was something like 35 people.  *
> 
> Your brilliance is very impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was I not being specific enough for you?  Granted, it wasn't exactly a MENSA forum.  But it was one for the brainiac types.  And that was around the number of their membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fullpower, he's making fun of your use of the word THEIR!  Not there,
> 
> Unless you did what to say there as in the Mensa board, you punctuation was off.  It should have been, But there, (with the) THE membership was 35.
> 
> No one would have made a big deal about it if you hadn't  been such a braggart.
Click to expand...


  I see.  Thanks for pointing it out.  Of course I know the difference between "there"  and "their."  But everybody is entitled to a little mess up here and their.  (That mess up was on purpose)


----------



## fullpower

hjmick said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there membership was something like 35 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean "But their membership was something like 35 people"?
> 
> Or did you mean "But there membership was something like 35 people"?
> 
> If the former, you obviously erred. If the latter, you need to work on your punctuation as you're missing a comma between "there" and "membership". Either way, it's obvious you are not quite as smart as you think you are... not by half.
Click to expand...


  Timme will teel.


----------



## Jackson

hjmick said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there membership was something like 35 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean "But their membership was something like 35 people"?
> 
> Or did you mean "But there membership was something like 35 people"?
> 
> If the former, you obviously erred. If the latter, you need to work on your punctuation as you're missing a comma between "there" and "membership". Either way, it's obvious you are not quite as smart as you think you are... not by half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your and my IQ must be astonishingly high to correct such brainy person!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told mine is above average, but you know how moms can be...
Click to expand...

You are very high!  You know the difference between their and there!


fullpower said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But there membership was something like 35 people.  *
> 
> Your brilliance is very impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was I not being specific enough for you?  Granted, it wasn't exactly a MENSA forum.  But it was one for the brainiac types.  And that was around the number of their membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fullpower, he's making fun of your use of the word THEIR!  Not there,
> 
> Unless you did what to say there as in the Mensa board, you punctuation was off.  It should have been, But there, (with the) THE membership was 35.
> 
> No one would have made a big deal about it if you hadn't  been such a braggart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  Thanks for pointing it out.  Of course I know the difference between "there"  and "their."  But everybody is entitled to a little mess up here and their.  (That mess up was on purpose)
Click to expand...

Nice to see you have a sense of humor!  Welcome!


----------



## fullpower

The Irish Ram said:


> My teachers  wanted me to join MENSA after our third grade IQ test,  because I am smarter than you are.



  How would you have come to know so much.   Did you do as I have some moronic mothers do and spend way too much time with showing their babies flash cards to teach them.  To which I would have to say, what is the point.  To be a more productive slave?  Neither does knowing a lot necessarily make you more wise.  There is a reason why that in the past 20,000 years humans have lost an amount of brain that is equal in mass to the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## fncceo

I pledge from this moment forward to not make fun of this guy (or FBJ).  There is no sport in it.


----------



## Darkwind

Okay, who ordered the comic relief?


----------



## fullpower

captkaos said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you've definitely come to the right spot.
> 
> Head on down to the basement, they'll get you all set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, that is just where I would expect this forum or any other to put somebody with half a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well at least you admitted you only have half a brain, and wouldn't match wits with 35 people you thought were smarter than you. I like honesty you are welcome to my World, Mr. I should be on a Mensa site. Hate to tell you this but you are talking to yourself. Come back when you learn mathematics!
Click to expand...


  Einstein knew mathematics.  Yet he managed to get his ideas about gravity all wrong.  But no doubt he could prove it mathematically.  I also was told of an equation by him once that said that if you took an object that was heading in one direction at 99% the speed of light and another object heading toward it at 99% the speed of light, the distance between them wouldn't be shrinking at a rate faster than the speed of light. That is just impossible.


----------



## Crepitus

fullpower said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you've definitely come to the right spot.
> 
> Head on down to the basement, they'll get you all set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, that is just where I would expect this forum or any other to put somebody with half a brain.
Click to expand...

Or less, judging by current commentary


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Meh.....I'm a dumbass and I recognize a patron saint.


----------



## captkaos

fullpower said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally go easy on the noobs, but this shit just makes me want to gorilla tape you to a picnic table and pour sugar water on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started a thread in the science section.  I wonder what you would make of it.  You don't have to believe what I said here.  I know your ego probably won't allow it.  So I will forgive you.
Click to expand...


I looked for your thread in the Science section couldn't find anything written there , that was remotely as stupid as your claim to superior intellect! Thank you Mr. Spock you may beam down now!


----------



## captkaos

sparky said:


> ~S~


Hey ! You found full power! 


fullpower said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But there membership was something like 35 people.  *
> 
> Your brilliance is very impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was I not being specific enough for you?  Granted, it wasn't exactly a MENSA forum.  But it was one for the brainiac types.  And that was around the number of their membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fullpower, he's making fun of your use of the word THEIR!  Not there,
> 
> Unless you did what to say there as in the Mensa board, you punctuation was off.  It should have been, But there, (with the) THE membership was 35.
> 
> No one would have made a big deal about it if you hadn't  been such a braggart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  Thanks for pointing it out.  Of course I know the difference between "there"  and "their."  But everybody is entitled to a little mess up here and their.  (That mess up was on purpose)
Click to expand...


My! You are an arrogant, self righteous, obnoxious, self centered, rationalizing little turd aren't you. Should we all bow now? Or wait until you say it's appropriate?


----------



## Leo123

Hey 'fullpower.'   Does your screen name allude to your full use of your brain?   We have been told by 'scientists' that we only use a small portion.   

I am also a legend in my own mind and,  as an 'expert' and 'genius'I say that MENSA is way overblown.   Let's either discuss or cross swords in the body of the Forum.  In the meantime WELCOME.    I look forward to learning from you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


----------



## the other mike

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


How old are you stranger ?


----------



## beautress

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


Welcome to the USMB Boards, fullpower. I know that details are annoying to some geniuses like you, but you better update your shots due to the ankle biting you are certain to receive around here. We already have the smartest man in the world around here, and the smartest womaen in the world triune posts here, as well. We have several or the world's best savvy street fighters, too, but not to worry. All of them are good mathematicians, so you won't have to worry about them gnawing your tarsals unless you update your physics and quantum deductions books/and/or college courses to help you with their irrefutable prowess when us mere mortals miscount something or discount them. And someone here wrote a book on intelligence, but I can't remember his name right off hand...


----------



## Pumpkin Row

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


_I'm not sure there's a more effective way to put a target on your back._


----------



## petro

Its true.
Fullpower just posted a picture.


----------



## playtime

welcome & don't forget to wear a hazmat suit.


----------



## OldLady

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


Welcome, Brain!  Hope you stick around; we can use some laughs.  Have a donut.


----------



## Hossfly

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


----------



## fullpower

captkaos said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally go easy on the noobs, but this shit just makes me want to gorilla tape you to a picnic table and pour sugar water on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started a thread in the science section.  I wonder what you would make of it.  You don't have to believe what I said here.  I know your ego probably won't allow it.  So I will forgive you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked for your thread in the Science section couldn't find anything written there , that was remotely as stupid as your claim to superior intellect! Thank you Mr. Spock you may beam down now!
Click to expand...


  Try looking again.  The title started out with "Diving right in."


----------



## fullpower

captkaos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ! You found full power!
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But there membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But there membership was something like 35 people.  *
> 
> Your brilliance is very impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was I not being specific enough for you?  Granted, it wasn't exactly a MENSA forum.  But it was one for the brainiac types.  And that was around the number of their membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fullpower, he's making fun of your use of the word THEIR!  Not there,
> 
> Unless you did what to say there as in the Mensa board, you punctuation was off.  It should have been, But there, (with the) THE membership was 35.
> 
> No one would have made a big deal about it if you hadn't  been such a braggart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  Thanks for pointing it out.  Of course I know the difference between "there"  and "their."  But everybody is entitled to a little mess up here and their.  (That mess up was on purpose)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My! You are an arrogant, self righteous, obnoxious, self centered, rationalizing little turd aren't you. Should we all bow now? Or wait until you say it's appropriate?
Click to expand...


  Bow  NOW!!!  And anybody ragging on rationalizing has to be a dumbass.  And proud of it.


----------



## fullpower

Leo123 said:


> Hey 'fullpower.'   Does your screen name allude to your full use of your brain?   We have been told by 'scientists' that we only use a small portion.
> 
> I am also a legend in my own mind and,  as an 'expert' and 'genius'I say that MENSA is way overblown.   Let's either discuss or cross swords in the body of the Forum.  In the meantime WELCOME.    I look forward to learning from you.



  I guess you hadn't heard.  The idea that we only use a small portion of our brain has been disproven.


----------



## Leo123

fullpower said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 'fullpower.'   Does your screen name allude to your full use of your brain?   We have been told by 'scientists' that we only use a small portion.
> 
> I am also a legend in my own mind and,  as an 'expert' and 'genius'I say that MENSA is way overblown.   Let's either discuss or cross swords in the body of the Forum.  In the meantime WELCOME.    I look forward to learning from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you hadn't heard.  The idea that we only use a small portion of our brain has been disproven.
Click to expand...


Yes, I did read something like that.  Do you have a link?


----------



## fullpower

Leo123 said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 'fullpower.'   Does your screen name allude to your full use of your brain?   We have been told by 'scientists' that we only use a small portion.
> 
> I am also a legend in my own mind and,  as an 'expert' and 'genius'I say that MENSA is way overblown.   Let's either discuss or cross swords in the body of the Forum.  In the meantime WELCOME.    I look forward to learning from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you hadn't heard.  The idea that we only use a small portion of our brain has been disproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I did read something like that.  Do you have a link?
Click to expand...


  I don't have a link to where I heard at one time that humans only use a small portion of their brain.  Neither do I have a link to where later on that idea was disproved.  You will either have to believe it or look it up for yourself.


----------



## Leo123

fullpower said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 'fullpower.'   Does your screen name allude to your full use of your brain?   We have been told by 'scientists' that we only use a small portion.
> 
> I am also a legend in my own mind and,  as an 'expert' and 'genius'I say that MENSA is way overblown.   Let's either discuss or cross swords in the body of the Forum.  In the meantime WELCOME.    I look forward to learning from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you hadn't heard.  The idea that we only use a small portion of our brain has been disproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I did read something like that.  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a link to where I heard at one time that humans only use a small portion of their brain.  Neither do I have a link to where later on that idea was disproved.  You will either have to believe it or look it up for yourself.
Click to expand...


I never said I don't believe you I just thought if you happened to have a link it would be interesting but....meh


----------



## captkaos

fullpower said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 'fullpower.'   Does your screen name allude to your full use of your brain?   We have been told by 'scientists' that we only use a small portion.
> 
> I am also a legend in my own mind and,  as an 'expert' and 'genius'I say that MENSA is way overblown.   Let's either discuss or cross swords in the body of the Forum.  In the meantime WELCOME.    I look forward to learning from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you hadn't heard.  The idea that we only use a small portion of our brain has been disproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I did read something like that.  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a link to where I heard at one time that humans only use a small portion of their brain.  Neither do I have a link to where later on that idea was disproved.  You will either have to believe it or look it up for yourself.
Click to expand...


Well some of us humans have more brain than others which is apparent. You said "their brain" are you a hybrid mutant human or an Alien? Just wondering. I saw your portrait in #35. Didn't I ask you to not post until you had an intelligent thought in an earlier post. You brainiacs never listen that's your downfall!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.



Well, this forum is more like DENSA, rather than MENSA.


----------



## captkaos

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this forum is more like DENSA, rather than MENSA.
Click to expand...

And Sobieski is the pivot man at the circle jerk! Just so you know!


----------



## Unkotare

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.




    Someone left the door open at the looney bin again.


----------



## hjmick

Unkotare said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone left the door open at the looney bin again.
Click to expand...



Sadly, it happens all too often.


----------



## the other mike

Unkotare said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone left the door open at the looney bin again.
Click to expand...

Let's hope he doesn't have a closet full of AR-15's ....he sounds like a disgruntled ex-Google employee who was fired for wearing a bow tie and being too serious.

Edward Snowden's autistic stepbrother.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Someone is running on 3 cylinders.


----------



## hjmick

Yousaidwhat said:


> Someone is running on 3 cylinders.




He's just your average, garden variety Hitler worshiper. Nothing to see here...


----------



## Ringel05

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fullpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this forum is more like DENSA, rather than MENSA.
Click to expand...

With you and your new butt buddy.........  Yeah I agree......


----------



## Ringel05

Yousaidwhat said:


> Someone is running on 3 cylinders.


I have it on good authority when it joined the forum it spelled it's name wrong, was supposed to start with a "D" and not a "B"...........


----------



## rightwinger

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.


Too bad you are a little late

We used to have a guy named Dale Smith who was really smart and he explained how things really are

You two would have gotten along well


----------



## mamooth

I once spent 30 minutes taking the MENSA test online. I was on a roll, and I could tell I aced it. Maybe I can't remember the name of whoever I just met, but I can make those kinds of standardized tests roll over and beg. So I'm ready to get my stellar IQ results, and MENSA states "Now, just send us your email, and we'll send you your score".

Jerks. They wanted to harvest my email. I closed the browser and didn't give them my email. It appears the real intelligence test was not taking the test in the first place, and that I had failed it.


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Too bad you are a little late
> 
> We used to have a guy named Dale Smith who was really smart and he explained how things really are
> 
> You two would have gotten along well


Used to ?


----------



## beautress

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you are a little late
> 
> We used to have a guy named Dale Smith who was really smart and he explained how things really are
> 
> You two would have gotten along well
> 
> 
> 
> Used to ?
Click to expand...

Yes, used to: Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## beautress

mamooth said:


> I once spent 30 minutes taking the MENSA test online. I was on a roll, and I could tell I aced it. Maybe I can't remember the name of whoever I just met, but I can make those kinds of standardized tests roll over and beg. So I'm ready to get my stellar IQ results, and MENSA states "Now, just send us your email, and we'll send you your score".
> 
> Jerks. They wanted to harvest my email. I closed the browser and didn't give them my email. It appears the real intelligence test was not taking the test in the first place, and that I had failed it.


Yes, there's a lot of that going around. I'm really unhappy about being chased around the net by the same advertisers who are trackers. You get no respite from their terroristic popups in some cases.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

beautress said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once spent 30 minutes taking the MENSA test online. I was on a roll, and I could tell I aced it. Maybe I can't remember the name of whoever I just met, but I can make those kinds of standardized tests roll over and beg. So I'm ready to get my stellar IQ results, and MENSA states "Now, just send us your email, and we'll send you your score".
> 
> Jerks. They wanted to harvest my email. I closed the browser and didn't give them my email. It appears the real intelligence test was not taking the test in the first place, and that I had failed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there's a lot of that going around. I'm really unhappy about being chased around the net by the same advertisers who are trackers. You get no respite from their terroristic popups in some cases.
Click to expand...

VPN---Tor---Firefox---Duck Duck Go

I don't get popups...I surf anonymously.


----------



## rightwinger

Say hello to Pinky


----------



## Votto

fullpower said:


> And my brain is running at full power.  I am probably the smartest person who has ever been here.  Do you think you can handle it?  Hate to be an asshole, but I doubt it.  I was thinking one time about joining one of those MENSA forums.  But their membership was something like 35 people.  I would do just about as well talking to myself.  Though admittedly, I don't have the brainpower in some ways as they do.  For instance, they could certainly kick my ass in mathematics.  But it doesn't depend so much on how much you know.  But the quality of what you do know.



Great, you win a cookie.


----------



## Votto

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once spent 30 minutes taking the MENSA test online. I was on a roll, and I could tell I aced it. Maybe I can't remember the name of whoever I just met, but I can make those kinds of standardized tests roll over and beg. So I'm ready to get my stellar IQ results, and MENSA states "Now, just send us your email, and we'll send you your score".
> 
> Jerks. They wanted to harvest my email. I closed the browser and didn't give them my email. It appears the real intelligence test was not taking the test in the first place, and that I had failed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there's a lot of that going around. I'm really unhappy about being chased around the net by the same advertisers who are trackers. You get no respite from their terroristic popups in some cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VPN---Tor---Firefox---Duck Duck Go
> 
> I don't get popups...I surf anonymously.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be funny if VPN's were really tracking devices?


----------



## rightwinger

Votto said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once spent 30 minutes taking the MENSA test online. I was on a roll, and I could tell I aced it. Maybe I can't remember the name of whoever I just met, but I can make those kinds of standardized tests roll over and beg. So I'm ready to get my stellar IQ results, and MENSA states "Now, just send us your email, and we'll send you your score".
> 
> Jerks. They wanted to harvest my email. I closed the browser and didn't give them my email. It appears the real intelligence test was not taking the test in the first place, and that I had failed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there's a lot of that going around. I'm really unhappy about being chased around the net by the same advertisers who are trackers. You get no respite from their terroristic popups in some cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VPN---Tor---Firefox---Duck Duck Go
> 
> I don't get popups...I surf anonymously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if VPN's were really tracking devices?
Click to expand...

They aren’t?


----------

